# Pet Shop Westie?!?



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Okay, first I have to admit my hubby would have a cow if he knew I was even considering this. But, there is a local pet shop who is claiming to be going out of business for good. I am inclined to believe this because they have moved to several different locations trying to make it go. But they have two puppies left as of right now that they are "trying to get rid of." I have done extremely well, but today I made the mistake of stopping by to see if the pups were still there. BIG mistake! There are two babies still left, one is a Westie, the other is a MinPin. I have never liked the looks of the min pin and it is younger, and hasn't been there as long. Now, the Westie on the other hand...I must have something for white dogs. He is 7 months old, and has been there for about 5 months. I know he is from a puppymill as he is from Missouri. I also know that he is registered with United(? hadn't heard of that one before). They have supposedly been working with him to housebreak him, and when I questioned that as to whether he was being outside trained or pad trained, I was told "cage trained."







Never heard that one before. But this poor baby had so much attitude and wanted to just get out and play. I am so tempted to go back and make an offer on him, just to give him a good forever home.
I need some opinions, what do y'all think?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Personally, I would consider this as a rescue in way.... OK.. it's a stretch but since they are going out of business and another puppy will not be taking this puppy's place, then morally, it seems OK to me.

I do think that you will have to treat this puppy as if he has been in a puppymill since that is pretty much what his living conditions are... caged and alone.







So, with a lot of TLC he probably can become a loving pet but I would just prepare myself for some work.

LucyLou knows a lot about Westies. You may want to PM her if you have questions on their temperament, etc. My best friend had a Westie and he was a great dog but not at all like a baby like our Malts are.

Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Okay, first I have to admit my hubby would have a cow if he knew I was even considering this. But, there is a local pet shop who is claiming to be going out of business for good. I am inclined to believe this because they have moved to several different locations trying to make it go. But they have two puppies left as of right now that they are "trying to get rid of." I have done extremely well, but today I made the mistake of stopping by to see if the pups were still there. BIG mistake! There are two babies still left, one is a Westie, the other is a MinPin. I have never liked the looks of the min pin and it is younger, and hasn't been there as long. Now, the Westie on the other hand...I must have something for white dogs. He is 7 months old, and has been there for about 5 months. I know he is from a puppymill as he is from Missouri. I also know that he is registered with United(? hadn't heard of that one before). They have supposedly been working with him to housebreak him, and when I questioned that as to whether he was being outside trained or pad trained, I was told "cage trained."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Our family has had Westies longer than Maltese. I now have a girl who thinks she is a Maltese, but she was raised with them. I would not recommend taking this dog. Westies can be prone to skin problems as well as other serious health issues, and I would only consider buying one from a very reputable breeder. Also, bringing one in that old could be a problem with your Maltese. This boy can become aggressive. The Westie is a hunter. There are even warnings for people who have guine pigs, etc. to keep them away from your Westie. I would hate to think they considered your dog a threat, as he might pick it up and give it one good shake. Then, that would be it.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

> Also, bringing one in that old could be a problem with your Maltese. This boy can become aggressive. The Westie is a hunter. There are even warnings for people who have guine pigs, etc. to keep them away from your Westie. I would hate to think they considered your dog a threat, as he might pick it up and give it one good shake. Then, that would be it.[/B]


Thank you so VERY much! That was all I needed to hear. I would not let my Frosty get hurt for anything. She was before my other pup, and is my heart and soul! I am just grateful that by learning from all the people here I was able to contain my emotions and ask first. Thank you again for your opinions and knowledge!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I fell in LOVE





















with a Westie sweetie who used to break out of his yard and come into my yard. The Westie lead me on a hunt to have a sweet little white fur angel in my life...and so I have Westies to thank for finding the Maltese breed.





















I have to agree with LucyLou though as my first thoughts were those she posted. You have to think of Frosty first and foremost. It has to be really good match to bring a new love into your lives.

~carole and bella~


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

One of my neighbors has a little Westie girl and she and Scooby get along very well. I will say though that the Westie has a very different personality to the Maltese and are very strongly built and I would be a little concerned about a male as they are even bigger and stronger. They can be a little agressive toward other animals too as their hunting instinct is very strong. I personally would not consider having one unless it is very young in the beginning and very well socialized with other small animals. Even then you would have to keep a close eye on them at play because your Malts can get seriously injured.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Cage trained is what Bijou was or wasn't. It means that their living area is their everything area, bathroom sleeping and eating area. Which means that your entire house will be the toilet area and even if you do crate training be prepared to clean it out because the puppy is used to everything dropping below. If you want a dog like this Bijou's 9 month old brother is for sale. Oh yes and there is the socialization issue which is why Bijou is on a 6 month supply of medication for separation anxiety medication.







In other words don't go back, so you won't be tempted to feel sorry for the puppy and buy him. Been there and done that


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the responses! I told my hubby about this baby this evening. Then I told him that I had posted about it here and had already decided it was probably not the best thing for our family right now. But I so appreciate all the info that everyone has offered


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Westies are prone to all sorts of health problems, too, so I'd be especially wary of one that came from a puppy mill. My neighbor has a wonderful Westie, but she has epilepsy and diabetes just like my Lady and worse allergies than Lady does.

It's hard not to let your heart rule when making a decision whether or not to get another dog, but I think you made a wise decision.


----------

